# Paint for Aluminum mesh



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

Is there a spray paint made that will adhere to aluminum mesh? I realize that road debris will chip it off but I just painted this stuff yesterday and it is already showing metal under the black paint. Is there a "tough" paint out there that I could use?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this stuff is pretty tough


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have that on my drums and they havn't chiped at all. Also maybe some kinda clear coat spray to put over top of it? It may make it a bit more glossy if thats not a problem but that may help as well.


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought about caliper paint or high heat paint. The only problem is that debris doesn't typically pelt the calipers or parts under the hood. I guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

while you're right about rocks and things never hitting the calipers...one has to think that paint that can withstand 1000+ degrees should be quite a bit more durable than just the average spray can


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

engine enamel.. good stuff


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> engine enamel.. good stuff


go and get engine enamel like liu said spray it on then turn your oven on to 125* (no lie) and put the piece in there for 10 min, then turn it up to 300* but watch it to make sure it dosent bubble...........this cures it and makes that ish tuff as nails!!!!!!!! i sprayed my phone cover (it was aluminum) and did this and its like a rock


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> go and get engine enamel like liu said spray it on then turn your oven on to 125* (no lie) and put the piece in there for 10 min, then turn it up to 300* but watch it to make sure it dosent bubble...........this cures it and makes that ish tuff as nails!!!!!!!! i sprayed my phone cover (it was aluminum) and did this and its like a rock


 hey 1.6pete, how is he supposed to fit the whole aluminum mesh into the oven????? 
lol


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Try wheel paint. Its pretty tough stuff, specially with the clear coat.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> hey 1.6pete, how is he supposed to fit the whole aluminum mesh into the oven?????
> lol


well it depends on how big the piece he is useing is................aDUH!


----------

